# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Busworld 2007

## kuukanko

Ruotsalainen Niclas Rosenius on ottanut 319 kuvaa Busworld 2007 -näyttelystä:
http://touringcarteam-marcel.fotopic.net/c1391973.html

----------

